# is Okami better on the wii or ps2



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to get okami. I have both a wii and a ps2. Which one is better?


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 16, 2010)

Wii period!

I think the only three things people dislike (or that are different) about the wii-version are the following:

1. The look: Which is IMO just as good on both versions. But it is a little different so I would suggest to watch a video comparison first - ultimately matter of taste!

2. Attacking: Is mapped to the Remote-shake on Wii and most people don`t like it but I think it is pretty good, because it is not just waggling but you have to shake in a specific rhythm to chain attacks. When you get used to it I think it gets pretty rewarding to do it. Dodging with the Nunchuck however is absolutely horrible on Wii!

3. Brushstrokes: Way better on Wii obviously!

So over all I prefer the Wii-version like I said, because the usage of the brush is just so much more satisfying, that any other possible disadvantage of the Wii-version is made up for!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2010)

according to lots of sources

the wii version is inferior 
from graphics to controls
no bloom, no paint bleed, paper filter which cannot be noticed unlike the ps2 version
crappy control that were just tacked on

not only that but even nintendo power magazine review even said the ps2 version was better and to play that instead
lol


----------



## SkH (Aug 16, 2010)

Back in the day, I seen some comparisons and the Wii version seemed to be better, much more vibrant colors than the PS2 version, but again, it could be a simple setting in the TV/Monitor/Game/etc. settings.

*Edit*: Seems like I was wrong. It was years ago... too bad I didn't played it on the PS2.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 16, 2010)

Okami on Wii = PS2 port without ANY CHANGES.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Nintendo fanboy here.

PS2 version is better.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 16, 2010)

PS2 version.


----------



## referencer (Aug 16, 2010)

I almost quit playing the Wii version because of the retarded motion control malfunctions, and that's not saying anything about the removed content. There are abilities that you will literally never be able to use correctly because it only accepts extremely precise movements.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 16, 2010)

the ps2 version because i had a very hard time with the wii version
it would seriously never accept the movement controls
it seriously had to be very precise


----------



## Cyan (Aug 16, 2010)

PS2 version.

First, for the controls (Hey, see how bad the controls for Wii are : They changed them for the Japanese version, launched after the US one, to feel more natural.)
The attack button being on the wiimote shaking needs a timing precision or Shiranui just stop moving, where on PS2 you could continuously press the button to attack quickly.
The paint button being on "B" is unnatural I think, pressing and painting with the same hand, but it's maybe because I'm used to push L/R buttons on PS2.
Moving the camera is far easier with the right-analog than with the Wiimote pad.

Second :
When I played that game on PS2, I always thought the Wii would be better, because there's pointing device for the pencil, and it would feel more natural to take the wiimote in the hand like a pen etc.
BUT, in fact, after trying the Wii version, I find the PS2 analog far better for moving the pencil. there's a lot more precisions on PS2.

eg. Painting a straight line on the wii is harder than pushing the analog to the right.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Okami on Wii = PS2 port without ANY CHANGES.
> What hurf durf someone didnt read this post
> 
> QUOTE(Joe88 @ Aug 16 2010, 03:03 PM) according to lots of sources
> ...


anyways. Well even though the poll says wii is better the arguments in this thread thoroughly back the ps2 version. Well sound like ill be getting that one.


----------



## riverchen (Aug 16, 2010)

Never played it, but from what i hear PS2 is better, and IT HAS TEH EPIC ENDING SONG


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> anyways. Well even though the poll says wii is better the arguments in this thread thoroughly back the ps2 version. Well sound like ill be getting that one.


this is a nintendo based forum remember

people probably voted wii never even played the game on either system and are just being the same ol nintendo fanboys that they are

all the tech info goes against the poll, this is really just a popularity contest about systems and not actually which is better


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 16, 2010)

Definitely the PS2 version. It is just better than the Wii version in so many ways... I can't even begin.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 17, 2010)

Having played both, I can say that the PS2 version is definitely better, mostly because the controls seem like a better fit for the PS2 controller.

The Wii port just reeks of... well, Wii port. The controls are decent enough, but the whole control scheme just seems alienated and unnatural, despite what you'd think from motion and pointer controls. A game like Okami just seems to benefit from having a button-based controller in all areas. Even subtler things become an annoyance on the Wii. The camera is indeed a pain to move around on the Wii edition because of having to reach WAY up the controller to the control pad, and the Nunchuk's stupid-ass eight-direction notches it has on its control pad makes it harder to make subtle direction changes (though this is more of a fault of Nintendo, not the game).

The Wii's version loses out slightly in terms of graphics compared to the PS2 . The Wii version seems a bit darker in contrast compared to the original PS2 version, but you only really notice it when playing one right after the other. Also, oddly, it seems that some little graphical effects had to be sacrificed for the Wii port. The neat ink-and-parchment sort of sepia tone that the screen changes when operating the paintbrush is severely butchered. Sure, it's not that big of a deal, and still turns a bit sepia-ish on the Wii, but it's much more edgy and effective on the PS2 to be sure. Also, there's no bloom in the Wii version, which probably accounts for the lost brightness. On top of THAT, the Wii version chugs a bit more. I don't mind these cut graphical effects as much as I do the botched controls, but it irks me nonetheless, as the Wii has been proven time and time again to be quite the graphical powerhouse when put to the test, or at least compared to the PS2...

If you're really concerned about the graphics, here's a comparison video I found. It sort of sucks, but handy anyways.



EDIT: Ohh man, looks like a tie in the polls!!!!!!11


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2010)

See the ps2 one remind me of shenmue. Where Wii got that cartoon look which remind me of red steel 2.

Never seen red steel 1 and never play this game so no vote from me


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Aug 17, 2010)

really hated the controls especially when trying to be precise on the wii and then all of a sudden the point jumps to other other side of the screen completely messing me up or when i try to use the brush stroke and it makes a giant blob. i also hated fighting (didn't notice at first but the tougher enemies pissed me off. the game was made easier for me by using the cheat that maps the attacks and dash to 1 and fleetfoot and other things to 2 but the painting strokes were pains especially during blockheads. played the ps2 version over a friends and the painting was better but still a pain the graphics on the ps2 was lighter but more crisp while darker and blurry on the wii but im not to picky on graphics


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> eg. Painting a straight line on the wii is harder than pushing the analog to the right.


Quoting myself !

Look at the video, at position 1:44
on the wii-side, the player "try" to make a straight line, which fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's all but straight, so it's not working.


----------



## nasune (Aug 17, 2010)

Well if I remember correctly you could make straight lines using the Z-button, still I had no problems with the controls on either version. 
Therefore I would personally recommend going with the cheapest unless you feel unconfident in your ability to use the Wii controls.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 18, 2010)

I say get it for the Wii, PS2 is an outdated system.


----------



## kupo3000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Even though the controls for the Japanese Wii version were acceptable, I'll stick with PS2 for the moment.
Capcom could re-release a classic controller compatible version with the credits and original voices.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 18, 2010)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> I say get it for the Wii, PS2 is an outdated system.



PS2 isn't dead yet. Also, date =/= quality.

I also think you should get the PS2 one, i've only played a demo of the wii okami in a local game store. I was really dissappointed. The wii version pulled okami down to mediocrity.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 19, 2010)

Played both versions, the PS2 one was way better from every aspect. Blah blah about the paint brush accuracy, it was horribly done and such a bitch to do on the Wii to the point where it was frustrating. The controls in general were horribly done because they required precision which is damn near impossible in order to chain attack combos. I played through most of it as a rental on the PS2, I only played about 20 minutes of it on the Wii before I got so pissed off with it that I deleted it from my hard drive.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 19, 2010)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> I say get it for the Wii, PS2 is an outdated system.


That is a ridiculous reason.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 19, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> xxteargodxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't let the good games fool you. All outdated systems are bad.


Serious: "Outdated" = low price


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Aug 31, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I say get it for the Wii, PS2 is an outdated system.


Wii is just a GameCube with motion controls.


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2010)

Not exactly, but still. You can't really pretend the Wii isn't just as outdated.


----------



## misteromar (Aug 31, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You hold Z on the nunchuck to draw straight lines.

Wii version is superior


----------



## Cyan (Aug 31, 2010)

That's not the only problem on wii version, there are also the buttons, the camera, paint brush accuracy (not only straight lines), battles, no more loading screen's mini game.
People posting are giving information on why they preferred PS2 over wii, while Wii fanboys only answer the poll or says "wii is better, PS2 is outdated" which is not a good argument, without explaining the reason why it's better. He asked abut the game, not the system, and remember that Snes games were better than PS1 adaptation, even if the Snes was outdated etc. Older system are not always the worst.


Anyway, he already stated that he chose to play the PS2 version.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Aug 31, 2010)

The ps2 version is better of course.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 31, 2010)

I've never played the PS2 version, but from videos I've seen they're almost exactly the same.

The Wii version, obviously, has some edited controls. I had little trouble with them, and it actually felt like I was drawing a brush stroke on the screen, rather than if I were playing on a PS2....

FYI: I must be a god. I made straight lines without the Z button.

Anyway, back on topic.... The Wii version is good if you don't like using mem cards, which can be lost.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 1, 2010)

Without reading much of the thread lol - interesting question!!
I've played both too, and of course have fondest memories of the PS2 version...... it's probably the better version - as has been mentioned the controls on the Wii version feel rather gimmicky (I'd say ONLY if you've played the PS2 version) etc etc....
HOWEVER, and a pretty big however it is too, if you have both your PS2 & Wii hooked up to a HDTV I'd pick the Wii version in an instant.... make no mistake ANYTHING on the PS2 looks frankly horrific on a HDTV..... hell, even my old Dreamcast, N64 don't look as horrible as the PS2 does on it....
Otherwise, PS2 version! The Wii version doesn't 'suck' in comparison... it's just the slightly inferior version is all..


----------

